# [CD-ROM]Problème d'accès suite au passage à la libata-Résolu

## Tanki

Bonjour !

je viens vers vous car je fais face à un problème que je suis incapable de résoudre par moi même après plusieurs journées à chercher des soluces à droite et à gauche sur le net.

La semaine dernière, j'ai décidé de passer mon noyau en libata, pour avoir quelque chose de moderne, auparavant, la détection, gravure et lecture de CD/DVD marchait très bien, mais j'ai décidé de migrer et depuis je n'ai plus rien.

Je soupçonne un problème de règles udev, ou un soucis au niveau de hal, et cela m'empeche de lire des DVD sur ma machine par exemple.

je ne sais trop quelles informations vous donner, alors pouvez vous me guider dans ce labyrinthe ?

il va de soi que j'ai suivi le topic dans la sous section trucs et astuces pour le passage en libata intégrale, mais même en le lisant dans tous les sens je n'arrive pas à comprendre ou cela peut merder.

je vous remercie par avance de toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter   :Very Happy: 

----------

## babykart

Hello,

premièrement es-tu sûr d'avoir compilé le support SCSI CDROM :

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*> SCSI CDROM support

    [*]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

    <*> SCSI generic support
```

Si oui alors ton lecteur/graveur devrait apparaître en /dev/sr0 ...

----------

## Tanki

oui le module est en dur dans le noyau et /dev/sr0 apparait bien

j'irai meme jusqu'a faire la supposition qu'il manque des liens symbolique genre /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw, /dev/dvd etc...

je viens de vérifier et effectivement il me fait des trucs comme ça : 

```

tanki@mozafoka / $ ls -la /dev/dvd2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 mars  17 12:09 /dev/dvd2 -> sr0

```

tout est en /dev/xxx2

c'est une règle udev alors c'est ça ?

[edit]

```

[*]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) 

```

est ce vraiment nécessaire ?

----------

## guilc

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> tout est en /dev/xxx2
> 
> c'est une règle udev alors c'est ça ?

 

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

----------

## Tanki

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*   tout est en /dev/xxx2
> 
> c'est une règle udev alors c'est ça ? 
> 
> rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

 

j'ai éditer mon fichier (plutot que de le supprimer)

cela etant, il me créé bien mes liens en /dev/cdrom

en essayant en CLI par un mount tout simple il me sort ça :

```

mozafoka ~ # mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/sr0: périphérique inconnnu

```

donc je me demande à ce moment là d'où peu venir le problème d'autant plus que le noyau à l'air de bien le reconnaitre et que le block à l'air OK : 

```

tanki@mozafoka / $ dmesg | grep CD

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-5170A  1.11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

tanki@mozafoka / $ dmesg | grep sr0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

tanki@mozafoka / $ ls -l /dev/sr0 

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 mars  17 19:49 /dev/sr0

```

----------

## Biloute

Et au niveau du fs des CD, DVD

Est-ce que tu as compilé le kernel avec UDF, ISO, ...

----------

## loopx

Va peut être regarder avec "dmesg | less", histoire de pas passer à coter d'une erreur dont la ligne ne contient pas de "CD" ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tanki

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Et au niveau du fs des CD, DVD
> 
> Est-ce que tu as compilé le kernel avec UDF, ISO, ...

 

ui ui les modules pour les FS n'ont pas changés et tout marchait très bien auparavant

je vais analyser dmesg à fond, je vais voir si je trouve un truc qui va pas

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
chmod  o+rw /dev/sr0
```

puis lance un logiciel de gravure ...

----------

## Tanki

okay

alors j'ai fait tout ce que l'on m'a dit de faire ici

et j'ai remarqué une chose, il reconnait les média vierges que je mets dans le lecteur,

en revanche, pour ce qui est des média gravés ou pressés, il ne les reconnait même pas

j'ai même re-emerge gvfs et gnome-mount, mais ça ne change rien, preuve que c'est a un niveau plus bas du système

je suis ouvert à toute suggestion

[EDIT]

update : en passant par la commande mount il monte bien les CD gravés ou pressés et reconnait pleinement les CD-Audios (pressés)

quand je tente de monter un DVD il me dit que je dois spécifier le système de fichier or :

```

CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

<*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

         [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

         [*]   Transparent decompression extension

           <*> UDF file system support

```

j'aurais loupé quelque chose ?

[DEUXIÈME EDIT]

bon en fait il lit les DVD videos sans broncher, enfin, ceux avec une protection CSS

en revanche les films que j'ai fait et que j'ai gravé sur DVD pour les diffuser à la famille et qui ne contienne pas de protection par CSS il refuse de les lire, tout comme les DVD de données

en gros, ça marche, mais ça ne lit ni les DVD de données, ni les DVD videos non protégés

et la ça devient du véritable n'importe quoi...

----------

## razer

Je parle surement dans le vent, mais si çà marchait avant le passage en libata, c'est à ce niveau qu'il doit y avoir un problème. Mon Jmicron ne grave les dvd avec la libata que depuis peu, et c'était le driver

Donc, quel est le chipset ata ?

----------

## Tanki

d'après ce que me sort lspci c'est du ICH7 de chez Intel

```

mozafoka ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

```

----------

## Tanki

Problème résolu

il suffisait "simplement" de mettre à jour le firmware du lecteur et tout est OK

merci de votre aide, et merci google

pour info j'ai utilisé app-cdr/binflash

----------

